# 95 altima runs rough/misfires/and tries to die



## rystis (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok here the run down my 95 altima I started it one day when i started it it was running rough thought cause it was cold out that it was trying to warm up. started to drive off and it didnt have much power kept driving it would jerk and try to stop like if you were trying to start off in a very low gear so i parked it and let it warm up for a few minutes started to run fine never had a problem with again till a week later started doing the same thing, warmed up was fine. Then later that day i drove maybe 5 miles and stopped went in side to get some thing s from the store maybe their for 15 minutes. go to start up and it was a weak start but it started. drove about 2 miles and it started to jerk and cough and spudder and then it just died, wouldnt start. It would try but just wouldnt fire. so I parked it about 5 hours later went to o get it to tow home i tried to start it and it ran for a few second really rough and died and it wouldnt start again.

So far the work that I have done on it is
new plugs and wires
got a new distributor the old one had oil in it, but for some reason new one it would kept the coil from firing so i put the old one in and it would try to fire but just wouldnt start ended up replacing it with a 20 from a junk yard( so basically i bought a 170 cap and rotor)
replaced the coil secondary was bad

So now it runs but not the greatest. I know the timing is off a little bit but i dont believe thats the issue.
when i drive it, it likes to misfire i guess would be the word for it but its random when i drive it will misfire and try to die the tach will drop then go back up but its completely random It gets worse as it gets warmer.i ran it this morning when it was cold and it ran for a good 5 minutes before it started to misfire and try to kill itself as it got warmer it got worse if i sit anywhere to long at idle it will try to and sometimes dies but it starts back up

So i pulled the codes from it and i get the p0100 code which is MAF but what gets me is how with no warning or any prior issue this all of a sudden is messing up. I have no vac leaks that i can see or hear maybe it is the MAF but i cant think of anything else that it could be and I dont really want to pay 120-200 MAF when it could be something else that Im just not thinking of.....

Please any help is great appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A few things to check:

- Check for a vacuum leak with a vacuum gauge. Attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.

- Make sure to use the OEM NGK spark plugs; part# BKR5E-11. Any other brands have caused drivability problems.

- For a P0100 code, check the harness connector pins for any oxidation. Clean the MAF hot wire. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.

Clear the ECU codes and see if the P0100 comes back.


----------



## rystis (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks I'll have to check the gasket. As for the MAF I think Im going to head a junkyard and pick one up just a a tester to just see if that fixes it a bit.

The one thing that get me now is that if I keep it around 2000 rpm it dosent misfire/stall as much or as bad but if i try to stand on the petal or go below 1800 then it start to act up and thats when its a normal running temp

But i will give what you said a try and go from there, thanks for the help rogoman


----------

